# Music Scene????



## angelfly (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm going to be traveling to Australia for a few months next year....

I was wondering, what is the music scene like? What are the best venues to go check out?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Suppose it's what you mean by the Music Scene as there are various mucic festivals about the country for Jazz/Blues and Roots, Folk, Country and Western and then some Big Day Out Rock shows.
You'll find that most festivals will be from Spring through Summer and into Autumn for best weather, though a couple further north in winter months where it can be milder.
Melbourne is renowned for Pubs and Clubs scene and Sydney not far behind and other Capitals with smaller populations having smaller scenes.


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

I certainly agree with Wanderer.


----------

